# pregnant or not?



## goatkisses87 (Mar 18, 2015)

I have several does who were exposed to a buck for abt a month back in end of april early may and one who was supposedly exposed prior to my buying her but they werent sure when. I have been going back and forth on whether they are in fact bred. Will post pics once I figure out how. If someone could give me some insight that would be great!!


----------



## goatkisses87 (Mar 18, 2015)

OK I am going to try to upload these


----------



## goatkisses87 (Mar 18, 2015)

The first goat is Kissy Face, she has been working on that udder for 1-2 mths. I have been back and forth on whether or not she is bred. The 2nd photo is also her. The 3rd pic is Beauty a red boer doe, The 4th and 5th pics is Bianca a kiko/saanen mix, the 6th and 7th photos are Lily a Alpine just like her momma Kissy Face. And the last goat is Little Jackie Stars (my 5 year old daughter's goat) she is a nubian/alpine mix.


----------



## goatkisses87 (Mar 18, 2015)

The red one actually has some yellowish white stuff coming out for the past couple of days. She is actually pretty huge but my pic isn't very good. I was running around for an hour trying to get these pics and they weren't feeling up to cooperating with me.:laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If they have only been exposed for about a month, it is too soon to tell for a pooch test. Needs to be over 2 months. The discharge could also be from heat.


----------



## goatkisses87 (Mar 18, 2015)

I meant they were in with a buck for a month. They were exposed 4 months ago.


----------



## goatkisses87 (Mar 18, 2015)

So im going to comment again because my question was misunderstood. These goats should be around around 4 mths along give or take. The buck was in with them for a month, that was 4 mths ago. I have been unsure whether these are bred but havent seen them come into heat. So if someone could please give me some input I would appreciate it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look like they are pregnant but the best way to be sure is to draw blood and send it in to BioTracking.


----------



## goatkisses87 (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes ive read that but I have never drawn blood before and am absolutely terrified I would hurt them :-( so I am reduced to guessing. I thought about purchasing a preg-tone but I dont know how well they work.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I drew blood for the first time a few weeks ago and it really wasn't hard! As long as you shave their neck and have someone hold them still.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

My guess is the first and last does are pregnant, not the others. I would expect more udder development on the others if they were due next month.:-|


----------



## goatkisses87 (Mar 18, 2015)

The first one has been having what looks like contractions and her udder is more filled today. The red one now has a few handfuls of udder and looks like a walking barrel. Amazing the difference a few days can make lol. The white one im thinking isnt bred either. The smaller alpine has an udder now along the lines of the type the red one has now and she is a ff and walking around with her vulva kind of open. I did see what looks like a dried mucous plug on the older alpine, the red one, and the alpine. Not on the white or the nubian cross. The nubian cross. Ive given up on guessing at this point lol. I check them a few times a day and am letting nature take its course at this point


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Can you show us recent pics again? If the latest exposure to a buck was early may they will kid in the next 2 weeks. I've found that bellies are deceiving so don't count on a fat belly to be pregnant. I hope you have kids but it's not sounding too promising.


----------



## goatkisses87 (Mar 18, 2015)

Nope no kids. Ive given up on guessing. Im starting to think I have 1 false pregnancy and maybe my buck wasnt any good. Our neighbor put him in with his does 3+ mths ago and no one is bred. I do have 1 I still think is bred and that is the large alpine with the udder. Her udder is getting slowly larger and she is enormous. The younger alpine had an udder develop to a couple handfuls then disappear so false pregnancy maybe??? She had a lot of discharge right before they went away. The little black one is only about 3 mths bred and I know for sure she is bc I saw it happen. The red one is still working on a small udder but im doubting her pregnancy also. So sounds like you all were right  I really wish I was better at knowing what to look for. This is only my second time round with kidding. I have already purchased a new buck because I think the other one had some issues because like I said he has done the deed but produced nothing as of yet. I did bring in another buck before my new one a little after the first one so hopefully he did get my alpine because thats the only thing that makes any sense at this point.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Generally goats will rather breed in the fall than in the spring so maybe it was just the wrong time of year for them to breed. If you brought in another buck since may, then maybe you'll still see kids this fall.


----------



## goatkisses87 (Mar 18, 2015)

Well I will keep my fingers crossed. As long as this possible false pregnancy thing isnt a huge concern Im happy even with no kids. Their health is my priority. thanks!!


----------

